# Most anticipated PS4 games



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Just curious as to the most anticipated games that will be launching with the PS4? Killzone looks pretty interesting as well as Watchdog. Of course Call of Duty when it comes out will be a must have. What do you all look forward to?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I would say inFamous Second Son is one I'm looking forward to as well as The Order: 1886.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll have to check those out. Surprised there doesn't seem to be much interest. C'mon people games aren't just for kids!


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The Order: 1886








inFamous second son


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Both look pretty good. What about Beyond Two Souls? Need to find a game for the wife and that looks promising with the female based character.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

the order 1886 looks sooooooooooo whicked


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been researching all of the games and they all look wicked! I've got a feeling I'll be buying at least 4 on the day they're available. I plan on offsetting the cost by unloading my PS3 and probably 20 games.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

JBrax said:


> Both look pretty good. What about Beyond Two Souls? Need to find a game for the wife and that looks promising with the female based character.


My wife enjoyed Heavy Rain and since seeing the Making of Beyond Two Souls trailer she is actually waiting on pins and needles for this title.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Ares said:


> My wife enjoyed Heavy Rain and since seeing the Making of Beyond Two Souls trailer she is actually waiting on pins and needles for this title.


Sadly it looks as though Beyond Two Souls won't be released with the PS4 launch. Had to find a title for my wife at launch and went with Thief. I also pre-ordered The Order: 1886 for her (and myself). Went ahead and got Madden 25 and Call of Duty Ghosts for myself though it looks like Killzone might just be better than COD. Ares, have you read of a tentative release date on Beyond Two Souls? My wife is really excited for it's release!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I would like to get your opinions on what games on PS4 is good for small kids? In order for me to get PS4, I will get the cool games (inFamous second son, etc.) for me but I need to supplement it with some games for kids. Any recommendations? Only thing I was able to find was Knack and Octodad ..


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tripplej said:


> I would like to get your opinions on what games on PS4 is good for small kids? In order for me to get PS4, I will get the cool games (inFamous second son, etc.) for me but I need to supplement it with some games for kids. Any recommendations? Only thing I was able to find was Knack and Octodad ..


What are the ages of your children? If they are 10 and under then all I really see is Knack as of now.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

JBrax said:


> What are the ages of your children? If they are 10 and under then all I really see is Knack as of now.


Thanks for the details. They are under 10.. I was afraid that this might be the case with the PS4.. I might have to get the Wii U which seems to be more related to kids.. Just not sure if I can get both (PS4 and Wii U).

I wonder if more kids games will come for PS4 in the future?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tripplej said:


> Thanks for the details. They are under 10.. I was afraid that this might be the case with the PS4.. I might have to get the Wii U which seems to be more related to kids.. Just not sure if I can get both (PS4 and Wii U).
> 
> I wonder if more kids games will come for PS4 in the future?


The Wii U is definitely geared for younger children but I also think the PS4 will provide some excellent choices down the road. From my readings the U is already outdated and behind the curve technology wise. If I were you I would purchase one of the next generation offerings from either Microsoft (One) or Sony (PS4) and wait for the kid friendly games to arrive. Just my opinion.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks JBrax. I was leaning more and more for the PS4 but then I can't be the only one playing it, right? My kids will want to play it as well. So, I thought let me get a console we both can enjoy. My wife doesn't play so I don't have to worry about her playing.. But my kids will want to play. 

I looked at the wii U and was not impressed. Granted, they do have a lot of games for kids but nothing of real interest for me. Hopefully PS4 will start getting more kids games..

Does the PS3 have a lot of kids games? If so, then most likely PS4 will continue with the kids games. Thanks again.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The PS3 does have games geared for kids here's a list from Amazon.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Ares. That is good news. I took a look and there are a lot of games listed. Hmm.

Then with this news, PS4 is still good for me. Only thing is that it may take longer for kid games to come out. 

We can't play ps3 games on ps4, right? I will wait and see. Thanks again.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tripplej said:


> Thanks Ares. That is good news. I took a look and there are a lot of games listed. Hmm.
> 
> Then with this news, PS4 is still good for me. Only thing is that it may take longer for kid games to come out.
> 
> We can't play ps3 games on ps4, right? I will wait and see. Thanks again.


no, both systems have given up backwards compatibility completely so only ps4 games on the ps4 (same with the Xbone)


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Mike and thanks to everybody on this thread. This helps me make my decision about the PS4 easier to manage. Just have to convince the kids that their games will come shortly or at least I hope!


----------

